

Mapping Uber Cabs in real time on the web - will3942
http://uber.will3942.com

======
wickedOne
it sometimes shows some taxis, most of the time it doesn't…

currently showing just a feew (2-3) cabs in london which probably is incorrect
(like kevingibbon also noted).

apart from that it's slightly annoying you start zoomed at some street level
when you pick a city (in my case london as that appears to be the only one
having data…). if you're exposing your own location it would make sense to
zoom in at street level, but if you're not i think an overview of the selected
city would make more sense

~~~
will3942
That is because of the load of the Uber server. Also afaik (the api doesn't
explain) it only shows available cabs, i'm currently seeing around 20 in
London.

~~~
wickedOne
"it only shows available cabs"; that indeed would explain the rather small
amount of cabs and the difference in the # of cabs after refresh…

nice project btw. reminded me of the traintimes one
[http://traintimes.org.uk/map/tube/](http://traintimes.org.uk/map/tube/)

------
bitsweet
Cue DMCA takedown in 3... 2... 1...

------
kevingibbon
only works for london. plus there is no way thats accurate, only shows 10 for
london.

